# Yesterday I saw my friend racing a 2000 Mustang GT



## iness (Sep 14, 2009)

It was an amazing race!
The power peak it was at 5250 rpm; the torque peak it was at 4000. There's good power to 4000 rpm, and then it hits its sweet spot. The ever-present V8 rumble turns to a raucous race- car howl and the pony really gallops.
Fortunately I have made an video with this perfect race!
Enjoy!


----------

